# Individual Spinach Timbales



## oldcoot (Oct 17, 2003)

If you enjoy the flavor of spinach - without the bitterness of overcooked spinach - you're sure to find this as a  delectable side dish. And pretty, too!  _[Other recipes use cooked sppinach - then the baking results in overcooking]_

.                                   *Individual
.                              SPINACH TIMBALES*







INGREDIENTS:

3..............................	Eggs

½.............	cup.........	Cheddar Cheese, shredded

¼.............	cup..........	Light Cream

1/4...........	tsp...........	Prepared Horseradish

¼.............	tsp...........	Salt

¼.............	tsp...........	Pepper

1 ½..........	cups.........	Spinach, washed, stemmed, drained & chopped

6..............	ea............	Custard Cups, oven proof, 5 oz.


DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 325° F.

In mixing bowl, beat eggs, add cheese, cream, horseradish, salt, and pepper.  

Fold in chopped spinach.

Spoon mixture equally into custard cups.

Place cups in bain-marie with ½ inch hot water.

Bake 30 minutes or until knife inserted comes out clean.

Unmold and serve at once.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 17, 2003)

YUM - (and thanks for the pic!   )


----------

